# Moving advice



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Okay, so this isn't really connected to animals at all, but...I thought maybe some of you guys would have some good tips, & I could use whatever I can get right now.

I had some major family issues, and as a result, I'm going to be moving next month. I'll be moving to Kansas, to move in with my best friend & their family for a short time until we can get our own place.

The decision was just "finalized", more or less, tonight and I'm starting to panic a bit about what I have to do & what I might be missing. I have no clue what I'm doing, I've never moved before - I've lived in this house since I was a baby.

Right now my plan is to start going through all of my stuff & get rid of a bunch of things by selling or donating. I'll be finding boxes so I can pack up all of my books (I have over 1,000...this is going to be a major pain :roll and other stuff. I decided to hold off on finishing my tote habitat for my hermit crabs until I move so I don't have to break it down again. They'll be put into a temporary tank for the move & I'll either attempt to sell the 45-gal tank or take it with me to sell there or...something.

I'm planning to rent a moving truck or something to pack everything into, but I'm not sure what's involved with that or what company to rent from. I've been told U-Haul is awful? The only furniture I have to move is my bookshelves & dresser, maybe a couch section (I might just leave it here). Other than that, everything will be boxes of books, clothes, animal supplies, etc.

I know there are other things to check into, like change of address stuff & probably transfer of medical information? But I do have some people I can talk to for help with that. I'm mostly just wondering if people on here have any tips that helped them a lot with moving or little things to remember that are easy to forget or overlook.


----------



## MaryJ83 (Jan 1, 2013)

This isn't really advice on packing for a move but its helpful once you begin unpacking. Make sure you mark every box so you know what is in it. I gave each box a room title (living room, kitchen, bedroom, pet stuff etc) and below each title I listed the items in it. Saved me a lot of trouble when unpacking! 

I also have a lot of books. I won't lie. They were the worst to move but I just couldn't part with them. I wish I had some advice on moving trucks but luckily for me, I only had to move two blocks. Between my car and my parents' vehicles, it only took us one day to move everything.

Best of luck to you! Hope your move goes smoothly.


----------



## Pandamom (May 23, 2014)

As long as you don't have too much furniture (&bit sounds like you don't) you can probably handle the move yourself with some strong armed friends to help load up a cube van or something. Doesn't sound like a moving company is needed plus they can be pricey. You're on the right track for your stuff-get rid of what you can now, and start packing what you need to take, label label and label. Lists of lists. Stuff like that will make it smooth. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you both! Yeah, I'm probably not even taking all of the bookshelves, and those are the main furniture. I probably won't bother taking the dresser or couch section I have up here. I will definitely label things well! I'll probably get even more specific with my boxes of books, so I know what's in each & what I want to unpack when I get there & what can stay in boxes. I only have one friend (so far) that will be able to help...hopefully the two of us can manage it if my dad & brother are unwilling to help. And I'm already making lists, I love them. :lol:


----------



## MaryJ83 (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh, don't get me started on lists! It may be a bit weird but I love making them There is nothing more satisfying than making a list and checking off each item on it.:grin:


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

My advice would be, as tempting as it is when packing, DON'T FILL BOXES OF BOOKS ALL THE WAY! Lol. You will die trying to carry heavy boxes loaded with books! Been there, done that!


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Well, you can fill the boxes all the way, just make sure you use small boxes. Really, for books, just use small boxes. They do get super heavy really quick. So better to have a bunch of small boxes you can actually pick up than a few large boxes you'd need Hercules to move.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, I'm going to have to remind myself of that often. :lol: Small, sturdy boxes for the books...bigger boxes for the clothes, animal supplies, & other lighter things. I'm planning to run through my books again for any I'm willing to part with, but I don't have high hopes that I'll get much. :roll: I've gone through my library numerous times to try & pare it down, and everything is something I really liked & refuse to give up, or haven't read yet. Even the kid book series I have, I want to keep out of sentimentality and/or for future kids. I'm hopeless when it comes to books!


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

I made lists, many many lists. Each list had a room name of what I needed/wanted (kitchen, living room, bathroom, so on) Then, as I packed, I checked off each thing on my list, and knew what I needed to purchase after that. I rented a small $25 storage unit, and everything I didn't immediately need went straight to there so it was packed, out of the way, and in an easy location for loading. My sisters were actually a little upset with me for how organized I was because as they came back to help me unpack my kitchen, bedroom, and bathroom (the three rooms you need to actually live, lol) they quickly figured out there wasn't a house warming gift left to get me!

Also, just curious, where in Kansas will you be moving? I am really close to the Missouri/Kansas border.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, I have a lot of lists going. :lol: On the plus side, I'm not moving an entire house. On the down side, my books are enough of a pain.

I've begun the packing process today since I had the day off work. I started with my clothes, since I mostly wear the same things anyway & figured I wouldn't need many boxes. I was right - I'm at 1.5 packed & will probably only need 3 or so! & I have two boxes (so far, a third one is started) of clothes to donate.

I think on Wednesday (my next day off), I'll start working on sorting through my animal supplies for stuff to sell and/or donate, and possibly start packing up some books as well. Knick-knacks & decorations will be easy to pack now as well, and I already have a lot of them packed up.

I wish I was organized as you, but I'm trying! :lol: I might end up renting a small storage space down there for the majority of my books, but I'm not really sure yet.

And I'm going to be very close to you - I'm moving to the Kansas side of Kansas City.


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

My only experience is moving is moving in and out of a dorm but I have a ton of stuff (2 trucks worth, lol!) so I know the overwhelming feeling of getting it all together. My number one piece of advice, bankers boxes are your friends and so is organization. I number all my boxes and have a list of everything that's in each for insurance and personal use. It keeps me sane but I'm OCD. I also pack from most important to least important. That way if you don't have room for stuff, you don't have to rummage through boxes to find stuff to part with. And I give away a TON of stuff. Nothing buts a damper of shopaholic syndrome quite like moving! Lol. Good luck!


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm on the Missouri side of Kansas City! Omg! Must have hedgie playdate!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you, Ally! Most to least important is a good tip, I'll have to plan on doing that with my books. I'd prefer to keep almost all of what I have, but there are some that I would mind giving up less than many others. They're going to be my biggest challenge in terms of weight & space.

And I have no hedgie to bring to a playdate (and probably won't for a while, until I'm sure of having enough money for vet fund, etc.), but I'd love to meet you & your babies!!  It's been AGES since I've held a hedgehog and I miss them so much. I can't wait to have my own again.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

I am now going to be evil...Frigga says "Hi miss Kelsey, if I am pregnant, both my babies and I will be looking for a good home sometime in August. If I don't have babies, I'll still need a loving home too. Mrs. Jackie says she wouldn't even make you take the questionnaire she's making up. I am only 7 months old."


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: That IS evil! I'll have to wait & see what my money situation is then, and if I still have my old lady ****er spaniel. I don't think I could reasonably afford a hedgehog and a dog (and the hermit crabs, though they don't cost much as long as I control my spending on decor :lol....but we'll see! I may not be able to resist, once I can visit you guys & meet Frigga!


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

I can pack, move, and unpack a 4 bedroom house in 2-4 weeks. When it's time to move, my husband knows to _stay out of my way_. I have a system, and pity the person who interferes with it...lol

Your move sounds pretty straightforward. You can probably handle it with just about any truck rental. I have no preference on company, personally -- but, full disclosure, I always have movers for loading, transport, and unloading. With 4 bedrooms, a piano, and an antique headboard that weighs as much as the piano, it's worth the money (even when the military doesn't pay for it).

Manifests are helpful, but they're also time consuming. Get some good quality boxes (you can usually buy them from truck rental places, but if you have time, order them from a local indie dealer or mover or a site like Cheap Cheap Boxes). Also make sure you have packing paper, bubble wrap, and good tape. Packing paper and bubble wrap can usually be bought where you get your boxes, but blank newsprint from a newspaper office is cheaper, and unless you're the knick-knack queen, a large roll of bubble wrap from Walmart or Target or Amazon or wherever should do. (I _am_ the bubble wrap queen, though, so I use a ton of the stuff when we move.) Use packing paper and such like you can pay your rent with the stuff when you get there. This is not a "less is more" situation.

When you pack, label your boxes according to the room they'll be going to, _not_ necessarily the room they came from. The one time I let movers pack my stuff, they labeled it according to the room it was packed in, and I ended up with things on completely different floors of the new house from where they were supposed to be. The rooms don't always match up!

Finally, pack the necessities for each room together, and label those boxes as the first to be unpacked.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you!  A lot of that will help even more when my friend & I move out into an apartment, since we'll have more stuff for multiple rooms. All of my stuff is coming from my bedroom, bathroom, or storage. I'm definitely not up to your level yet...and hopefully I don't get enough practice to be! :lol:

I'm just going to have myself, a friend, and possibly some family members helping me load up, so hopefully that'll go well. I'm lucky because I work in a kitchen, so I'm getting TONS of free boxes. If all goes well, I won't have to worry about buying any for this move, at least. I might need to look into buying bubble wrap though, I do have a decent number of knick-knacks that I'd rather not have break, some hermit crab decor that's breakable, and a couple of treasured books that I want to protect because they're my (inanimate) babies. :lol: 

Thank you to everyone who's left advice so far!  A lot of these comments will be really useful for this move and/or future ones. I'm glad I asked on here!


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Found my basic list! 

Living Room
__Sofa/Loveseat
__Chair(s)
__Coffee /EndTable
__Lamp(s)
__TV
__TV/Stereo Stand
__Cable(s)
__VCR/DVD Player
__ Office Area Desk/Chair 
__ Bookcases
__Garbage Can
__Radio


Kitchen/Dining Area
__Table w/Chairs
__Cups/Glasses
__Dishes
__Storage Containers
__Silverware Tray
__Spice Rack & Spices
__Tin Foil & Plastic Wrap
__Freezer Bags/Baggies™
__Hand & Dish Towels
__Paper Towels
__Napkins
__Scissors
__Cookbook
__Dish Rack
__Garbage Can
__Garbage Bags
__ Oven Mitts
__ Pot Holders
__Dish Rags
__ Tablecloth
__ Placemats 


Cutlery
__Silverware
__Utensils
__Pots/Pans/Bowls
__Strainer/Sieve/Colander
__Cutting Board
__Measuring Cups
__Measuring Spoons 
__Can/Bottle Opener
__Cork Screw
__Knife Block
__ Spatula 
__Ladles 
__Tongs
__Colander 
__Veggie Peeler 
__Cookware/Baking Set
__Sauce pans
__Ctockpot
__Pot lids
__ Pyrex Set 
__Cake/Pie Pans 
__Loaf & Muffin Pans 
__Rolling Pin 
__Mixing Bowls 
__Cookie Sheet


Small Appliances
__Kettle
__ Hand Mixer 
__Food Processor 
__Toaster Oven 
__Toaster
__Blender
__Microwave
__Coffee Maker
__Fire Extinguisher


Bathroom
__Shampoo/Soap
__Bath/Shower Mat
__Shower Curtain & Liner
__Towels
__Cup
__Toothbrush Holder
__Soap Dish
__Garbage Can
__Air Freshener
__Hamper
__Toilet Paper
__Plunger
__Bath Mat 
__Facial Tissue 
__Hair Dryer 
__Toilet Paper
__ Toilet Brush 
__Toilet Plunger 
__Towels (hand) 
__Towels (bath) Scale Shower Curtain
__Curtain Rings
__Curtain Liner Shower Caddy Wastebasket


Bedroom
__Bed
__Bedding/Pillows
__TV
__Nightstand
__Lamp
__Computer
__Dresser
__Garbage Can
__Mirror
__Alarm Clock
__Fan
__Hangers
__Dresser Table 
__Bed Sheets 
__Pillow 
__Pillow Cases 
__Drapery 
__Drapery Hangers 
__Blinds 
__Under Bed Box 
__Blankets 


Cleaning Supplies
__Toilet Brush
__Toilet Cleanser
__Rubber Gloves
__Bathroom Cleaner
__Dish Soap
__Sponges/Scrubber
__Dish Cloth
__Kitchen Cleaner
__Glass Cleaner
__Wood Cleaner
__Floor Cleaner
__Dust Mop
__Wet Mop/Bucket
__Broom
__Vacuum/Bags or Sweeper
__Laundry Detergent/Bleach
__Dryer Sheets/Fabric Softener
__Dust Pan 


General House/Apartment
__Wall Décor (Posters/Pictures)
__Window Dressings
__Clock(s)
__Iron/Ironing Board
__Extension Cord(s)
__Power Surge Protector(s)
__Flashlight/Batteries
__Message Board
__Duct Tape
__Night Light
__Misc. handtools
__Holiday décor
__Linens 
__Curtains/Rods
__Step Stool 
__Drawer Organizer 
__Storage Boxes 
__Storage Trunk 
__Stacking Bins
__Smoke Detector
__ Carbon Monoxide Detector
__ Home Insurance 
__Set of Tools 
__Curtains
__Lamps 
__Candles 

Laundry
__Clothing
__Laundry Detergent 
__Laundry Basket
__Drying Rack
__ Coins 
__Iron
__ Ironing Board


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Awesome, thank you! I need to start putting together lists of stuff for the animals, especially the dog. A lot of her stuff is scattered downstairs, whereas the crab stuff is mostly in my room already.

Does anyone have a suggestion for the best way to pack/transport jewelry, especially necklaces? I was thinking maybe put each one in their own little snack baggy so they don't tangle with each other.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

I use ice cube trays for earrings and necklaces. That way, when I unpack, I only have to set the trays in whatever drawer they'll be "living" in. I've also used medication organizers since I seem to have to buy a new one every time I travel because they hide.


----------

